# Side boards



## howells222 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello..a newbie here..just bought a 2002 ducato Apollo..it has damp in the back floor which looks like it has risen up the back side boards and black plate. What do these boards do..they run vertically down from the floor attached to the outside skin..and are they easy to replace..any ideas appreciated..cheers [email protected]


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would very strongly suggest that you take your MH to a specialist MH repairer and get a quote itemising what’s required. Damp is a VERY serious issue in MH and it’s something that requires immediate attention as it will not get better on its own. In fact if left it will only get worse ESPECIALLY in the floor. 

I assume you purchased privately rather than from a dealer? 


Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome Mike. I guess that's not what you want to hear but Andy's right - it needs to be checked out immediately.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yet another "one post wonder" ???

Howells, if you are still around please be aware that if you ask a question and someone takes the effort to respond to it the custom and practice on this (and I am sure almost all other) forum is that you at least post _some_ form of recognition of that fact.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure some of these OP register and post on many forums and then forget their usernames and passwords.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm sure some of these OP register and post on many forums and then forget their usernames and passwords.


Could apply to a user who was Kev_n_Liz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I is wounded.


----------

